
Seesmic Aquires Popular Twitter AIR Client Twhirl - pius
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/03/seesmic-aquires-popular-twitter-air-client-twhirl/
======
chrisbroadfoot
I hadn't heard of Seesmic till now, I suppose that means that this acquisition
probably already paid for itself with the press it's getting.

